# 2002 Altima 3.5 Engine Replacment.



## 1stgensrt4 (Mar 22, 2011)

We have a 2002 Altima SE with the 3.5 and 5 Speed manual. It is a pretty rare optioned car, and we would like to keep it. The problem is that since about 100,000 miles it has been burning quite a bit of oil. It now has 140,000 miles and burns about 1 quart every 500 miles. Nissan tech's say that the engine would need replaced. Upon research I found that the early vq35's had a problem with the rings.

I will be replacing the engine myself, but would like to know what year engine would be compatible. I would like to use the newest engine with the least amount of possible miles. This will be coming from a scrap yard.

Has anything changed electronic wise from 2002 to 2006? Cam sensors, cam lift, crank sensers, etc... 

If I can find a low mileage 2006 engine I think that would be the best option.


----------

